# How to become an architect.



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 1, 2013)

well , ppl i want to become an architect , and im in 9th class . what should i chose in 11th to become an architect?
and yes im thinking bout something other too as im on TDF so im passionate about computers but don't want to come a computer engineer but architecture looks like my thingy as i like science and art so u people suggest what can i be other than an architect and ye i scored a 90.4% in 8th and 91.3% in 7th so i don't think im average and wont be able to do the architectural course ... pls people suggest me something !

pls people reply fast !

bump !


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 1, 2013)

Take PCM. AIEEE used to organise secod test for B.Arch, don't know what's current system.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 2, 2013)

well i think pcm will will be be good if i dont wanna take arch in future no ?


----------



## ©mß (Feb 17, 2013)

yes even if you don't wanna become an arch then you can do other things


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 10, 2014)

i am in 10th now so wats the procedure to become an architect now ?


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 10, 2014)

there is nothing much you can do in 10th, just study hard for you exams


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 10, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> i am in 10th now so wats the procedure to become an architect now ?



Its nice that you have a vision. Atleast you know what you want. Having said so, you cant become an architect overnight or in an year or even couple of years from now. 

You need to go and grow through your regular studies first. Complete your 12th grade and I am sure you will know what to do next by then. 
Worry less, study hard.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 10, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> i am in 10th now so wats the procedure to become an architect now ?



Study hard and secure good marks in 10th.Make sure you take PCM in 11th


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 11, 2014)

wat about coaching i just can convince my mom .. she wants me to go for coaching classes as one of my elder sister had to drop an year for that so shes worried... wat to do ! is coaching that important ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 17, 2014)

pls guyz reply coaching important to crack JEE ?


----------



## Tarun Singh (Jan 17, 2014)

^^Yes,it's very important.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 17, 2014)

Well it depends. If you are eyeing on cracking JEE, try solving 11/12th Maths questions first. Is it too much? Nope, when you target a goal that high. Learn and teach. That's the best way to hold a command. You have plenty of time to crack JEE. Start today.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 18, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> well , ppl i want to become an architect , and im in 9th class . what should i chose in 11th to become an architect?
> and yes im thinking bout something other too as im on TDF so im passionate about computers but don't want to come a computer engineer but architecture looks like my thingy as i like science and art so u people suggest what can i be other than an architect and ye i scored a 90.4% in 8th and 91.3% in 7th so i don't think im average and wont be able to do the architectural course ... pls people suggest me something !
> 
> pls people reply fast !
> ...



You have design strata in your mind?
Go for architecture
(Note:Common misconception Architecture is not really related to building design only)

Procedure:
-10+2 in reputed college(CBSE preferred) or good HSC colleges
-Find some tutors/coaching who will train you for NATA(National Aptitude Test for Architecture),ArchCET(Statewise),
AIEEE Paper 2
-Get good score 80+(Merit counted while procuring admission) in boards

-Aim for 120+ in NATA(pretty difficult )
(Last year topper-145/200 or 250
Dnt knw exactly)

Top Architecture Colleges in India
1.Centre for Environment and Planning(CEPT),Ahmedabad~90% admission through Guj Arch CET
10% NATA(4 outer state seats)

2.School of Architecture and Planning
(SPA),Gujarat

3.JJ School of Arts,Mumbai
~ Direct admission through Maharashtra Architecture CET

4.Rachna,Mumbai~Same as above

5.Sihagad College of Architecture,Pune~
NATA+12 Board


Besides this there are NITs

All the best


----------



## Revolution (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry may be off topic.
Is there any special quota in B.Arch for Arch Diploma student ?
Cracking JEE is not possible for Diploma student 10+3.
Or any other opportunity to get better degree(like Distance Education)  in Arch while working ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 18, 2014)

so what procedure should i follow to accomplish my goal for cracking JEE ? i will start in 11th cuz i have to suty hard for my 10th sa2 which are after 1 month ....
@kunalgujrathi i dont think so that there is AIEEE now it has changed to JEE since April 2013 .....


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 18, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Sorry may be off topic.
> Is there any special quota in B.Arch for Arch Diploma student ?
> Cracking JEE is not possible for Diploma student 10+3.
> Or any other opportunity to get better degree(like Distance Education)  in Arch while working ?



No idea but may be like engineering
Diploma students get direct admission in S.Y.BArch upon your diploma merit

Better enquire with colleges.Catch an experienced professor and ask all your queries.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 18, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> so what procedure should i follow to accomplish my goal for cracking JEE ? i will start in 11th cuz i have to suty hard for my 10th sa2 which are after 1 month ....
> @kunalgujrathi i dont think so that there is AIEEE now it has changed to JEE since April 2013 .....


Better decide if you wanna become architect or engineer.JEE & NATA are 2 diff ends.

*
Yep No idea regarding that but there must be a separate paper for BArch


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 19, 2014)

people im confused .... as wiki says AIEEE has changed to jee so you have to clear architectural apptitude test and get jee exam >... is it any different ?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 19, 2014)

Why B.Arch 5 years where all other are only 4 years ?
And even 2 exam JEE+NATA.
Becoming an Architect is way to tough that other engineer ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 19, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> people im confused .... as wiki says AIEEE has changed to jee so you have to clear architectural apptitude test and get jee exam >... is it any different ?


Yes JEE mains+ Paper 2 BArch exam
Because math is primary requirement in architecture and P C you have already studied for 10+2 study.



Revolution said:


> Why B.Arch 5 years where all other are only 4 years ?
> And even 2 exam JEE+NATA.
> Becoming an Architect is way to tough that other engineer ?



As far as I know BArch is 5 yrs in Maharashtra,don't know about other states!

Ya it's tough.You have daily submissions right from 1st year.
Hence if you have a design quotient in your mind strata then go for it.Really it's very enjoying. I help my sister with submission

As I told give mains only for mathematics if you opt for arch.

& JEE mains is 1 stop exam to all Engg colleges except IITs and few NITs.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 19, 2014)

i didnt get it @kunal


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 20, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> i didnt get it @kunal



See,
JEE= Joint Entrance Exam
Means it's a single exam conducted by CBSE for admissions in Engg Colleges across country and had specifically 3 subjects-
Physics 
Chemistry
Mathematics

Now if you study 10+2 in CBSE board then it is mandatory(I mean most schools will direct you)you to give JEE Mains(only),NEET(Medical),Paper 2(BArch),etc. 

For BArch admissions,
Universities,Colleges consider
Overall Merit in boards
Mathematics score in boards
NATA score
& JEE mains Mathematics score(optional:Some colleges may not consider but it is good if you appear)

Now JEE Mains have an advantage that if you clear it ,you can appear for JEE Advanced to try your luck in IITs

Again with JEE mains can give you direct admissions in NITs and State Engg. Colleges(20% reservation,depends Statewise )
On such merit.

Again JEE mains paper 1(PCM) and paper 2(BArch) are back to back.

Finally,I would like to tell you that always appear for JEE mains with paper 2.

See this info on JEE site-
"Admission criteria to Undergraduate Engineering Programs at NITs, IIITs, Other Centrally Funded Technical Institutions, Institutions funded by participating State Governments, and other Institutions shall include the performance in the class 12/equivalent qualifying Examination and in the Joint Entrance Examination, JEE (Main). The Paper-1 (B. E./B. Tech.) of JEE (Main) will also be an eligibility test for the JEE (Advanced), which the candidate has to take if he/she is aspiring for admission to the undergraduate programmes offered by the IITs. 
The States of Gujarat, Maharashtra, Nagaland and Odisha have joined JEE (Main) system. Therefore, the candidates seeking admission to the institutions in these states, which were earlier admitting based on their State Level Examination, are also advised to fill in the JEE (Main) - 2014 application form online."

*jeemain.nic.in/


----------



## Revolution (Jan 20, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> As far as I know BArch is 5 yrs in Maharashtra,don't know about other states!
> 
> Ya it's tough.You have daily submissions right from 1st year.



5 years in WB too.
And daily submissions of drawing is not easy cos drawing consume too much time.
BTW,I give up for B.Arch in future cos cracking JEE not possible for me.
I will complete my 10+3 D.Arch and will look for work.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 20, 2014)

Revolution said:


> 5 years in WB too.
> And daily submissions of drawing is not easy cos drawing consume too much time.
> BTW,I give up for B.Arch in future cos cracking JEE not possible for me.
> I will complete my 10+3 D.Arch and will look for work.



In Architecture you need to choose among 4 branches-
Sustainable Architecture(SA)
Digital Architecture(DA)
Interior design(ID)
Construction Management(CM)

Tougher-SA>CM>DA>ID
(ID have least submissions)

So if you opt for SA you have more submissions as compared to ID
ID have only 1 sheet per week.

So BArch is way better than Diploma.
Get DA(5 yrs)+PG(2 yrs) in product design,you get direct jobs in Leading Companies like Apple,Nokia,Samsung,etc.

DA is mainly computer based from 2nd year!


----------



## Revolution (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the detail.
Yes,absolutely without any double B.Arch  way better that D.Arch.
Sadly,JEE not possible for me .


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 20, 2014)

so after 12th i can opt for paper 2 of jee mains and also give paper for NATA and pursue B.arch and get job and then study M.arch ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 20, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> so after 12th i can opt for paper 2 of jee mains and also give paper for NATA and pursue B.arch and get job and then study M.arch ?



Nope PG straight from BArch


----------



## Revolution (Jan 21, 2014)

So,JEE question is not the same for B.Arch.
For other engineering except B.Arch are Physics,Chemistry and Mathematics.
And B.Arch Aptitude Test only for those who want to be an Architect ?
And also have to go for NATA ?
I was thinking wrong.
Thought same JEE question for all engineering steam/trade except Medical.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 21, 2014)

Revolution said:


> So,JEE question is not the same for B.Arch.
> For other engineering except B.Arch are Physics,Chemistry and Mathematics.
> And B.Arch Aptitude Test only for those who want to be an Architect ?
> And also have to go for NATA ?
> ...



Paper 1 only for Engg colleges!
Paper 2 only for BArch colleges!

Some Arch colleges ask Paper 1 Maths marks!So attempt both!!!!!!!

NATA for all BArch Colleges!
Note NATA is the imperial architectural exam!

If you study for NATA,you can easily attempt Paper 2!

Basically if you have nice merits on Paper 2 you can avail admissions in abroad colleges!(Basically a SAT for abroad colleges!)

Summarising it
BArch College Entrance requirements:
10+2 BOARDS+NATA+PAPER2+PAPER1 Maths(Optional)

{Some College may just consider 10+2 & NATA scores e.g. Sihagad College,Pune

JJ,Rachna,CEPT,SPA purely consider Boards+NATA(some may ask Paper 2 +Paper 1 maths} 

From 11 get nice NATA coaching.Find a good NATA entrance tutor!

All the best


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 21, 2014)

Hell man ! where can i find NATA tutor? there are just IIT ones !


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Hell man ! where can i find NATA tutor? there are just IIT ones !



check on just dial .

Or try good old google search


----------



## Revolution (Jan 22, 2014)

A single tutor will be be enough for NATA ?
Or one for Math,one for Engineering Drawing and one for Fine Arts or Sketching ?


----------



## neha chhabra (Jan 22, 2014)

to know about architect and architecture colleges you can visit this site.
Entrance Zone:: Architecture : NATA : CEED : GATE : NEAT : Architeture Entrance Exams: Architure Exams Results : All India RANK : AIR :UVCE
what are the entrance exams for architect?


----------



## neha chhabra (Jan 22, 2014)

mainly you have to give entrance test for it so in 11th class you have to do non medical so that you can give AIEEE,IITJEEE,NATA,exams.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 25, 2014)

Revolution said:


> A single tutor will be be enough for NATA ?
> Or one for Math,one for Engineering Drawing and one for Fine Arts or Sketching ?



Dude design centers have complete package!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 25, 2014)

ok so i have to prepare for iit jee mains (both) and nata (optional) for getting admission in spa or IIT ? that right ?

@kunal i will start studying for iit jee in 11th so which books you recommend and yes what type of study table should i follow ? are you iit student ? if yes then what degree you have ? and how is your pay ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 26, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> ok so i have to prepare for iit jee mains (both) and nata (optional) for getting admission in spa or IIT ? that right ?
> 
> @kunal i will start studying for iit jee in 11th so which books you recommend and yes what type of study table should i follow ? are you iit student ? if yes then what degree you have ? and how is your pay ?



Unfortunately I am not an IIT alumni.
I am studying in PU(Pune University).
As I didn't get good IITs on 9k merit.

I advise you to daily revise CBSE portion taught in class.
R.D. SHARMA daily 10 problems related
To topic.
Study Physical Chemistry perfectly.
Most easy and formulae based questions.-R K MUKHERJEE
Physics-H C VERMA+ NCERT
Organic Chem-J.D. LEE
Inorganic-many good books

At months end week solve McQs from 33 yrs JEE-Rachna Publications
Of all subjects.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 26, 2014)

OK if i do that can i get almost 200 AIR ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 26, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> OK if i do that can i get almost 200 AIR ?



You can ! Depends on you


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 26, 2014)

thanks for help ... is there any other way i can contact you when ill want except TDF ?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 27, 2014)

since you are young and its good to see that you have a vision of what you want to be(its a good thing) ....I suggest you take PCM in your junior college because as you grow your interests will grow/change and later some other field might become interesting to you...so do keep your options open for future.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 27, 2014)

yep took the same ....


----------



## Revolution (Jan 28, 2014)

10 tips to be a successful architect.
Top 10 things you'll never hear an architect say.
Top 10 things you'll never hear an architect's wife say.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 28, 2014)

lol ! ty for the link .... is it really that architects are not paid much ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 28, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> thanks for help ... is there any other way i can contact you when ill want except TDF ?



Pm me your email


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 28, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> lol ! ty for the link .... is it really that architects are not paid much ?



Misconception dude!
Initially you need 2 yrs internship.
After that your wallet will never remain empty!
Any idea why now a days Civil Engineers are applying for specialization in Architecture?
Research about it!

Architecture is 10 times practical than engineering.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 28, 2014)

yep i agreee .... are u an architect too ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 29, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> yep i agreee .... are u an architect too ?



No dude!
My sister and many of my friends are studying architecture .


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 29, 2014)

ohhh h


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 7, 2014)

Hy im back again ... so im in 11th now and chemistry's stochiometry is really bugging me .... and physics too so ... can you please tell some good books to prepare for schools and for IIT exams too ...... im getting some names but they are different books for different topics .. are there better books with many topics and many problems too ? .. cant find without searching . thank you .


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 8, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Hy im back again ... so im in 11th now and chemistry's stochiometry is really bugging me .... and physics too so ... can you please tell some good books to prepare for schools and for IIT exams too ...... im getting some names but they are different books for different topics .. are there better books with many topics and many problems too ? .. cant find without searching . thank you .



Basic books-NCERT is must!
Books-HC Verma,Arihant

Stoichiometry is one of the easiest subject!
Just get good notes and solve each and every prob from RC MUKHERJEE.

Golden ruleick 1 topic!
Study NCERT 
Come to reference 
Read the whole
Make your own notes from it.
Modify it or enhance it by comparing.
Solve NCERT problems
Solve reference problems!

All the best!


----------



## nehachhabra (May 15, 2014)

•	Bachelor of Architecture: Accredited degree programs awarding the B. Arch. degree must require a minimum of 150 semester credit hours, or the quarter-hour equivalent, in academic coursework in professional studies and electives.

•	Master of Architecture: Accredited degree programs awarding the M. Arch. degree must require a minimum of 168 semester credit hours, or the quarter-hour 10 equivalent, of which 30 semester credit hours, or the quarter-hour equivalent, must be at the graduate level, in academic coursework in professional studies and electives.

•	Doctor of Architecture: Accredited degree programs awarding the D. Arch. degree must require either an undergraduate baccalaureate degree or a minimum of 120 undergraduate semester credit hours, or the undergraduate-level quarterhour equivalent, and a minimum


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 23, 2014)

Which is the best correspondence course to take up for IIT JEE ???? pls help fast i want to buy it this month only.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 25, 2014)

Pls guyz help me !!! reply fast ! BUMP .


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (May 29, 2014)

Fast people ! BUMP !


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 1, 2014)

reply pls


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 1, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Which is the best correspondence course to take up for IIT JEE ???? pls help fast i want to buy it this month only.



Allen I guess!
There is an IIT forum where you get comparatives!
Just try googling!


----------

